# Where do you deer hunt?



## murphnturf (Aug 14, 2014)

Just curious to know where everyone hunts, and rifle or bow? I hunt in Brady, rifle and bow.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I hunt in Kountze. Hardin County near Big Thicket Park. One stand is on a pipeline one is in a 100 acre hay field with ponds. For both of those stands I use a 22/250. My favorite stand is in the oak flats deep in the woods and I use a 30/30.


----------



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Shelby county! I got a little spot in the woods that Iâ€™ve been protein feeding. No big deer yet but I think Iâ€™ve got a couple ***** that will make there way in the record books.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

Caldwell & Livingston counties in Missouri depending on which place I hunt. My in-laws own a farm there. Have only hunted rifle but recently bought a bow and I'm ready to give a crack at it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Madison County in morning he Trinity River bottom. First year with a cross bow this year until gun season opens. Then 6.5x284 mostly.. But i have my Dads FN 270 that i usually take out once a year. He loved to hunt and that is my tribute to him.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Hardin County in the Big Thicket close to Thicket\Votaw. My dad was born here 92 years ago and raised 3 miles from our camp.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Southern Gonzales Co.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I hunt my place in kimble co.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

South Gonzales county and West Gonzales county.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

We bow hunt my Dad's place in Northern Matagorda County near Pledger.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I hunt fannett (dad's place), Erin (my place), magnolia springs (lease), and I lease a big farm in SE Kansas, all with a bow.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
I hunt ALOT


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Bowhunt Southern Brazoria County near Jones Creek with a Bow.
Buck from last year. Need to go fill up the feeder today. Bought 3 cans of OFF


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

I hunt down in cuero texas, dewitt county!


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I've got a couple places in Val Verde cnty north of Del Rio.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

My Dad's Place in Duval County on 339 between Freer and Benavides.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

DiveMaster said:


> Bowhunt Southern Brazoria County near Jones Creek with a Bow.
> Buck from last year. Need to go fill up the feeder today. Bought 3 cans of OFF


Nice buck! There have always been some nice ones in that area, I used to see them often at Peach Point. I hunt in SE Menard county just north of London. Will be carrying the Mathews until gun season and then the .270.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Crawford County, PA.
Remington 760 30-06 
Public and private (no posted land)

Very few land is leased up there...people just donâ€™t see the reason. My dad is on a 2000 acre lease thatâ€™s an old Pennzoil oilfield, thatâ€™s leased out just so they know who is on the property. He pays $85 per year, but that includes a place to park the trailer and includes electricity.

Iâ€™ve got a camp in Jefferson County. My neighbor letâ€™s people hunt and 4 wheel on his property for $60 per year. 6700 acres.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

DeWitt Co and Crystal City


----------



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Frio County Pearsall rifle


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Edwards County*

I hunt my 150 acre ranch southwest of Rocksprings and my ex-BIL's 200 acre place in Carta Valley. I use a Remington 700 in 22-250 for pigs and a Browning A-bolt in 270 for whitetail and Axis deer. I have a crossbow and a black powder rifle that I need to start using soon! I shoot every pig I see and usually only Axis deer on my place. Life is good!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Blanco County, on the banks of mighty Pedernales. Rifle only, landowner doesn't allow bow hunting, not that it affects us.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Llano
Gun hunt on our families property.
Gonna get a crossbow for next year. Too many does.


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Bow hunt in Sonora.


----------



## murphnturf (Aug 14, 2014)

DiveMaster said:


> Bowhunt Southern Brazoria County near Jones Creek with a Bow.
> Buck from last year. Need to go fill up the feeder today. Bought 3 cans of OFF


Man thatâ€™s a pretty buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphnturf (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for chiming in guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Half way between Livingston and Woodsville. 6700 ac of timber co land gun only. Love shooting my little .243 tack driver. Lease does not allow bow hunting. Cranky old lease manager does not bow hunt, under new management this year, so we will see what happens. Sometimes change is good.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Old Mexico, Nuevo Leon and Tamaulipas.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

On my place in Bandera county. Got drawn on a hunt at Colorado Bend St. park too.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Blanco County, off 165 for white tails.
Terlingua Ranch for mulies.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Somewhat off topic, and I've never even really been hunting before..

I've always found it funny how guys have their deer leases wayyy out in West Texas 400-700 miles from home to go kill a deer.. I drive down 528 in Friendswood a few miles from my house, and there's a whole herd of them running around.. lol

Again, I couldn't tell you the first thing about hunting, and I'm sure there's a reason to have leases out there. It's just something I've always thought of


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Itâ€™s not the same as taking one out of your own back yard, B&C class or a 110â€ pencil horn, itâ€™s all the same. Getting away from it for a few days at a time here and there keeps a mind straight along with the unknowing. Youâ€™ll realize that when youâ€™ve got some more years behind you. With that said, no Iâ€™m not on my own lease for the second year in a row so I couldnâ€™t post on here but thought Iâ€™d answer your question from my perspective anyway.


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm on a meat lease in Polk county. Sharpened stick, knife, rock, truck or 308..whatever


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Itâ€™s not the same as taking one out of your own back yard, B&C class or a 110â€ pencil horn, itâ€™s all the same. Getting away from it for a few days at a time here and there keeps a mind straight along with the unknowing. Youâ€™ll realize that when youâ€™ve got some more years behind you. With that said, no Iâ€™m not on my own lease for the second year in a row so I couldnâ€™t post on here but thought Iâ€™d answer your question from my perspective anyway.


Amen brother, just something about those 150 miles that helps clear the mind. Sitting by a mesquite fire, knocking out a few cold ones, grilling some ribeyes, listening to the same stories year after year...the deer part really isn't that big a deal for me. My Dad is 68, and still loves the hunt like he did 40 years ago, just gonna enjoy our deer camp time as long as we can, and hopefully one day we'll have four generations in camp.


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

SSST said:


> Amen brother, just something about those 150 miles that helps clear the mind. Sitting by a mesquite fire, knocking out a few cold ones, grilling some ribeyes, listening to the same stories year after year...the deer part really isn't that big a deal for me. My Dad is 68, and still loves the hunt like he did 40 years ago, just gonna enjoy our deer camp time as long as we can, and hopefully one day we'll have four generations in camp.


Very well said. My dad is 74 and time with him in Deer Camp is priceless. We hunt hard but getting a deer is secondary to just getting away and hanging out with family and friends at the camp.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Wharton County, Colorado River bottoms


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

rifle hunt in normangee, leasing the same place for the 17th year.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Webb County
Rifle


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Maverick co for the past 16 years, Maverick and Zavala county this year.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Cherokee County in Alto, TX.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My personal ranch here in La Salle county
Dads lease in Duval county
Guide and Outfit a ranch in Frio county

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Erath County (bow and rifle)


----------



## nick2932 (Dec 11, 2016)

Comal county near bulverde. (Bow and gun)


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

RR tracks...
we don't stop...


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

kweber said:


> RR tracks...
> we don't stop...


We did......I have skint 2 deer on a caboose. You could run over a cow or calf and never look back BUT hit a deer and some would risk tearing a train up to get a deer. E TEXAS could have something to do with it. One night coming down Yarborough hill we ran over 17 cows that were layed up and standing on the tracks.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

La Salle county (bow and gun)


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

well yeah.. most deer don't have brands... but some have eartagsâ€¦
you run the Rabbit or up from B'mont, right?
what I've seen N of Eagle Pass at night during rut is "book" stuff


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Dewitt....Duval County and Kansas...


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Liberty County... swampy, pinewoods, banjo playing, deep east Texas. decent deer population, 1 hour drive from my house.... camp is a good 4 miles from the nearest blacktop... quiet quiet quiet :biggrin:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Zapata County


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

kweber said:


> well yeah.. most deer don't have brands... but some have eartagsâ€¦
> you run the Rabbit or up from B'mont, right?
> what I've seen N of Eagle Pass at night during rut is "book" stuff


 Rabbit, SP Bmt to Lufkin...been a while since I heard that. I worked for the Santa Re out of Silsbee, the most deer we saw was between Allenfarm and Sommerville. Had a track Supervisor that carried a 30 30 in his high rail.



Bobby Hill said:


> Liberty County... swampy, pinewoods, banjo playing, deep east Texas. decent deer population, 1 hour drive from my house.... camp is a good 4 miles from the nearest blacktop... quiet quiet quiet :biggrin:


I'm a cpl of miles E of Liberty and camp is also 4-5 miles from hiway.


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

Northern Edwards county off 83 near Garvin's Store. Counting the days until 1) the first cold front, and 2) opening day


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Our place in Duval County between Freer and Benavides.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*5 miles*

North of Pettus


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Pear Valley. Anybody ever been thru there?????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Pear Valley









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sonora, Madisonville , and Somerville. Generally hunt with whatever strikes my fancy when I'm leaving the house. Gonna try out my Ruger 44 mag this year!

BTW, never been to Pear Valley, looks like I should though!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Sonora, Madisonville , and Somerville. Generally hunt with whatever strikes my fancy when I'm leaving the house. Gonna try out my Ruger 44 mag this year!
> 
> BTW, never been to Pear Valley, looks like I should though!


No doubt and me neither. Look like some big ol Hill Country chocolate horned deer though. Very nice.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Jus north of Hill Country ..... wheat field country

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Rifle hunt in Lavaca county


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Rocksprings, Paige, and Brady - boom stick baby!!!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Edwards County (bow and rifle)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Newton County aka Mudhole


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> Pear Valley. Anybody ever been thru there?????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


close to Doole and Melvin,, right?


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Right in the middle of the two. I always say best kept secret area in the state.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> Pear Valley. Anybody ever been thru there?????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


yep.. Doole, Lohn, Melvin....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> Pear Valley. Anybody ever been thru there?????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


yep.... Doole
Lohn
Melvin


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

Lee county, Old Dime Box.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> Pear Valley. Anybody ever been thru there?????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Beat area in the state

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

now the posts all show up... err


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Three Rivers 
Gun and bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Weimar
Pledger
Marfa
Sandia


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Dinero


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Family ranch in Lavaca county


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Leon county. Between the road hunters and the loggers, this year should be pretty interesting

Rifle only these days


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

somewhere nobody else is on here!


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Falls County


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Family place. Robertson County. Gun.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Swisher and Briscoe counties


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Western Zapata county. 21 years same lease.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Eldorado. And Iâ€™m stuck on the highway between Sonora and Eldorado because of water over the roads. Flash floods all over this area. Theyâ€™ve had 6-10 inches from what Iâ€™m hearing. Been sitting for 2 hours and rain just now stopped. Now I donâ€™t know how long it will take for the water to go down.


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

murphnturf said:


> Just curious to know where everyone hunts, and rifle or bow? I hunt in Brady, rifle and bow.


Centerville, Riverside, and Rocksprings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Starr County - rifle


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Any where I'm invited but mainly north of Brackettville around Kickapoo Cavern.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Llano County, A little over 3 miles from Enchanted Rock as the crow flies.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hunt*



cajunasian said:


> Any where I'm invited but mainly north of Brackettville around Kickapoo Cavern.


Let me know if you need a place to hunt. I may have something for you.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cameron and Zapata counties


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Kinney County (North of 90), I hunt with rifle (Ruger American and Remington 700 ADL, both 30.06.) Some of the guys on the lease bow hunt occasionally, but not much at all.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I own/hunt a couple of places in Gouldbusk. Coleman county.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pineland, Tx. 
Rifle and Bow


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Halfway between Fredericksburg and Mason in Loyal Valley
#housemountain 

S.D.


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bell county and freestone county hunter here.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Webb County


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Jasper and newton. Savage 6.5 creedmoor & crossbow. Been a very wet year there.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Corner of Fort McCavitt road and the feeder rd. The sign on the gate says â€œJakes Mountainâ€.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Boat 2 said:


> Corner of Fort McCavitt road and the feeder rd. The sign on the gate says â€œJakes Mountainâ€.


If you are talking about 1674 the takes you from I-10 to Fort McKavett around Copperas Creek, that is a beautiful area. I hunted on the McGregor Ranch from the 1970's to the early 2000's and drove the road quite a few times.

I now hunt on family land down in Duval county south of Freer, but really closer to Hebbronville. However, the biggest buck I have shot to date was up in Schleicher county.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Val Verde County, about 45 miles north of Del Rio, 9 miles west of 277 off Dolan Creek Rd. Rifle hunter, but have been giving bow hunting some thought.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Lovelady in East Texas


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Big bad Baird TX. Rifle only, too dang hot still for me during bow season although Iâ€™m here now to mow and put out 4K pounds of feed.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

*Hunt*

Inez TX, Victoria Co:brew2:


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Gillespie County - Rifle


----------



## slane (Oct 7, 2012)

Navarro County - rifle


----------



## Drogers6771 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lovelady in Houston County. Mississippi Hill area, to be more specific

Mohawk 600 in 6mm Rem


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Runnels County
Rifle


----------



## djs303 (Jun 4, 2018)

Crossbow and rifle hunt in Jackson County


----------



## KD_Miller4 (Jan 28, 2014)

National Forrest up in East Texas. Rifle and Bow


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

RB II said:


> Madison County in morning he Trinity River bottom. First year with a cross bow this year until gun season opens. Then 6.5x284 mostly.. But i have my Dads FN 270 that i usually take out once a year. He loved to hunt and that is my tribute to him.


Should probably use the future tense now. As in next year. The river is flooding the bottom on my place now and likely it won't subside for a few weeks. And will be a muddy mess for weeks after that. So likely next year for me on the white tail.

I do have about 100 acres of high land out of the flood plain, but mostly Jiggs hay fields with a little brush around the edges. May hunt out of my truck a few days there.

Dang the luck. The cowboys were telling me that they had been seeing a big deer too.


----------



## spikehunter (May 23, 2013)

Liberty Co. - Rifle


----------



## fliptide (Aug 8, 2017)

RandyR2 said:


> Shelby county! I got a little spot in the woods that Iâ€™ve been protein feeding. No big deer yet but I think Iâ€™ve got a couple ***** that will make there way in the record books.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to hunt Shelby Co. Make sure you have a varmint guard on feeder. The ***** will drain a feeder of corn in not time. Rifle/Bow

This will be first year in Kimble Co. Small lease, rifle only for now.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Bellville/Austin County and Votaw/Hardin County...Bowtech Destroyer 340 in the oak flat, and an assortment of rifles depending on the area I'm hunting. Could be using a 30-30, 7mm-08, .243, or even the .223 for hogs...I ain't real picky on what I use to rifle hunt


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

ibtbone said:


> rifle hunt in normangee, leasing the same place for the 17th year.


going on 13 years in Normangee myself. 5 miles west of town on OSR. Also hunt in Zavalla county


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fi**** said:


> Jasper and newton. Savage 6.5 creedmoor & crossbow. Been a very wet year there.


We have a tract of 70ac we bought last Spring in Newton county about 8 miles from the city of Newton. I was to hunt there this year rifle, crossbow, and compound bow. I have been hospitalized for past four weeks and am recovering. It looks like I have to skip this year.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> Somewhat off topic, and I've never even really been hunting before..
> 
> I've always found it funny how guys have their deer leases wayyy out in West Texas 400-700 miles from home to go kill a deer.. I drive down 528 in Friendswood a few miles from my house, and there's a whole herd of them running around.. lol


Which is coincidentally 400-700miles away from their wife........


----------



## rstubbs (Mar 12, 2013)

I hunt in Dimmit county just south of Valley Wells. Super wet this year and entrance road to the ranch has had 4 feet of water over the road that backed up from the Nueces River. Weather hound says river levels going to drop enough to get the gate on Oct :30th-Nov 1st.


----------

